# Xbox one warping/burning my games



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone know what the hell is wrong here .. ive had my xbox one on "instant on" setting since the day i got it and had forza 5 in the console as its the only game ive got at the moment

This is what happend to my forza 5 disc


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Does it still work?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes it still works but im worried as it only be a matter of time before it doesint work


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've seen that on plenty of discs. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

is it because its dual layered? i.e bluray ?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

just opened my bf4 case and the disc has the same markings .. its not been installed as i only got it today .. must just be the way the discs are


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah that's it. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Yep normal appearance for a blu-Ray disc.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

That looks normal for a blu ray disc, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

That's how they look like new out of the box.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

As above, don't worry, it's just part of the manufacturing process


----------

